# understocking



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

if i understock a pygo tank do u think that would help them grow faster bc of less stress???


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

I would say so.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

maybe, i dont know, but i think the fish would love it, what kinda stockin you talkin

about


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i have a 125 and i had 3 caribes in there i just lost one. i was thinking of getting 4 more but the more i think of it i might just get 1 and keep three in there and see if it translates into larger fish


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

well they say that competition for food makes them grow quicker.dont know if thats true.and with less fish there will be less hormones in the water that will make them grow quicker


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

shoe997bed263 said:


> i have a 125 and i had 3 caribes in there i just lost one. i was thinking of getting 4 more but the more i think of it i might just get 1 and keep three in there and see if it translates into larger fish
> [snapback]862989[/snapback]​


thats what i m kinda doin now, i have four in a hundred and im focusing on keepin the water

conditions best i can with a nice powerhead and good feedins. im pretty happy with their

growth rate, i say go for it man, monster pygos is better then an overstocked tank in

my opinion


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

shoe997bed263 said:


> i have a 125 and i had 3 caribes in there i just lost one. i was thinking of getting 4 more but the more i think of it i might just get 1 and keep three in there and see if it translates into larger fish
> [snapback]862989[/snapback]​


What happen to 1 of your caribes? Why did he die?


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

other two must have attacked him came home and half of him was gone. he was my fav i am still a bit upset about it


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

water quality is the key :nod:


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i am very anal about my water quality and try to keep it as perfect as possible


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

well then nature will take it's course,thats the bottom line,you have done all you can..


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

yeah but like people have said in my rip thread fish r so hard to take when they die. one second they r fine and the next they r upside down dead. it would be easier to take if they would get hit by a car or something


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

thats true


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Well I have always Understocked my tanks , and My fish grow like weeds ..But this is only in my tank and I cant speak for others ...
For about 2 years I had 5 Pygos , ranging from 9 inch to 13 inch ...in a 135 gallon
they have since been moved to their new 210 gallon , Now im really understocking it :laugh:


----------

